# New Steel Bee Stands!



## Troutsqueezer

They look pretty nice. I think the part that sticks into the ground will need to be at least 4' down into the earth or maybe even placed in concrete. If you go to double deeps and put three or four supers on top of that you're looking at over three hundred pounds atop that pole.


----------



## Troutsqueezer

Oops. I see in your closeup you did put it into cement. Good thinking.


----------



## Zane

Those are top notch!!! nice job.


----------



## RayMarler

Yes, very nice job, thanks for sharing!


----------



## indypartridge

They look great (ants are BAD this year in my area), but I'm wondering about supering. Seems like if you put on about 3 supers it could be a bit of a reach.


----------



## txgunnut

They should be ok, but if something doesnt work out I can always switch back to the cinderblocks. We dug down two feet and cemented them in! I am young and fairly tall so supering should not be a problem, but we will see! They arent going anywhere and are very sturdy! Thanks for all of the comments!


----------



## Hambone

Those are great! What size is the round tubing? And What gauge metal is the frame? I gotta build me some of those.


----------



## GRIMBEE

Can I have your cinderblocks


----------



## alpha6

You could always stand on the blocks to pull any extra supers.  Nice job...great powder coating. If you could post your material list that would be great.


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene

Great job on the steel hive stands! I have used similar ones with used steel pipe from neighbor's basketball courts. Mine have an 8" x 8" steel plate on the bottom and four embedded bolts in concrete about 18" deep. I make a bolt template of plywood for the bolt locations when pouring the concrete. When it is cured I take it off and put the pre-drilled and welded plate on top and fasten it with washers and nuts. I works fine. I use Tanglefoot around the pipe for the ants but that welded on cup is better I think. 
Take care and have fun. See Photobucket under Habedere


----------



## trumpet01

I made four of those stands this year. They work really well. I used square stock,like for a trailer hitch,and 1/4"x1" angle iron for the frame. Made the bowl from a piece of 6" pipe cut 1" thick and then welded onto flat steel. Materials cost about 18 bucks. I run screen bottom boards so I figured any mites that fall off will not be able to get back into the hive. I also put down weed block and then spread gravel on top of it. We"ll see how it all works out. Your stands look very well made. Jim <><


----------



## txgunnut

I can give y'all a supply list, they are very easy to make. I am going to check on the bees in 2 weeks so I can take a look and see what I used to make them. But if you want a quick fix you can goto saulcreekapiary.com 
That's were I got the basic plans from. The bowl is from metal pipe tubing, we got them from tractor supply for like 2.00! But I can check with my uncle b/c he's the one who picked them up for me! As for the cinder blocks......
if you'd like to come all the way to Texas to pick them up be my guest
We used black Rustoleum for the coating! Thanks again for all of the positive replies! I will post a supply list soon!


----------



## txgunnut

Ok, heres the list 
1" angle iron 
1" wide steel pipe (4.5 feet long)
steel bowl found at Tractor Supply Co.
scrap metal for loops (where the jumper cord hooks onto)
1 can of black spraypaint
1 bag concrete


----------

